# Havanese Gone Wild!



## Guest (Jan 30, 2008)

I truly believe that I was meant to be a Murphy :doh:

I was deboning chicken for soup today when all of the sudden I knocked the dish that I was putting the cut up chicken onto, on the floor!!! :frusty:

Well, what was really odd was that my two Hav's who were stationed to the right and left of me watched the plate flip the entire contents onto the floor into one neat little pile! They looked as if they were in shock and awe, as neither of them made one move to attack it. They just looked at the chicken and then looked at me as if they knew their lives would end if they made a dash for it. The minuet I told them "OK", they both dove foward and started to consume the chicken as if they were two little piranas! I don't think I've ever seen two dogs eat so fast! ound:

Thankfully, I still had all of the breast meat to cut up, and that the chicken was well endowed with BIG breasts!!! ound:ound:ound:


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Oh, that's too funny! Lucky dogs


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

You have well trained dogs, or they just couldn't believe their luck. :biggrin1:


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Diane,

That is too funny! 

Sissy loves loves chicken and when I am cutting it up she just begs for it. 
She thinks it is all for her.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Diane, I would have loved to see that on tape, must have been hilarious!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Diane, that is so funny. Sophie and Gabriel probably thought it was a true gift from the doggie gods. I hope they don't get the runs from chowing on the chicken.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Diane,

That is hysterical!! Your dogs have exercised great restrain waiting for your ok. Mine would have devoured it first and took the consequences later.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Diane- good to hear they listen for your okay. I have heard nightmare stories of dropped pills. I really taught my dogs food comes from me too. But dropped chicken could definitely cause my girls to go deaf!

Amanda


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2008)

Actually...I don't think it was an exercise in restraint, but rather shock! I don't think they could believe what had just happened and were confused as to what to do next..ound:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

another huge grin provided by the havanese forum!!! thanks Diane. I can just picture that.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Cute story, I can just imagine it! They thought they were in heaven!


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2008)

Well, it's back to earth for Sophie and Gabriel ! They need to WAKE UP and smell the DOG FOOD!!!ound:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

mckennasedona said:


> Diane, that is so funny. Sophie and Gabriel probably thought it was a true gift from the doggie gods. I hope they don't get the runs from chowing on the chicken.


Funny story, Diane! While I had to laugh at the visual image in my head, this was my next thought too. I hope you don't have a morning of cleaning up the runs.


----------

